
IP over Avian Carriers - kalimatas
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_over_Avian_Carriers
======
kauegimenes
Past:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=IP%20over%20Avian%20Carriers&s...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=IP%20over%20Avian%20Carriers&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

------
ff7c11
An example of packet loss lol

~~~
KON_Air
Amazing thing is it is still there, did not cause months long arbitrations,
several bannings and enough drama to last five seasons of a soap opera.

~~~
codefined
Am I missing a reference?

~~~
dmit
Wikipedia is notorious for tedious and sometimes explosive discussions of even
the most minor edits. Sayre's law in action.

------
avh02
the wiki reference talking about rafting photographers ([1] for convenience)
using this is pretty cool - gives you a (somewhat sensationalized) sense of
the the reliability of the pigeons.

[1] -
[http://origin.denverpost.com/opinion/ci_6209735](http://origin.denverpost.com/opinion/ci_6209735)

